# Heavy-duty fishing line



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I just bought a used TLD-25 with a penn stroker rod combo from California and it is spooled with a heavy looking dacron line.Is anyone familar and use this type line around here? I don't think Iv'e ever seen it . I plan to use it for bottom fishing, mainly Grouper and aj's.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we're in the 21 century man!... we have super braids!!!

http://www.powerpro.com/


----------

